# CSV and Career Change



## Konstantinos (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi there ,

What about if I choose to change job- career as A Critical skills visa holder .
The problem is that I do not like my current job anymore .(The one that my CSV is based on) and It's impossible to stay there I feel trapped to be honest and I really would like to check my options .
I am not sure a if I had to apply once again (as job in a totally different field)or there are some quick solutions first not working for them and of course not having troubles in general ?

Any information or better experience will be much appreciated 

Take Care


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> What about if I choose to change job- career as A Critical skills visa holder .
> The problem is that I do not like my current job anymore .(The one that my CSV is based on) and It's impossible to stay there I feel trapped to be honest and I really would like to check my options .
> ...


Why don't you apply for PR based on your critical skills? It looks like the turn around for those is pretty quick and then you can change jobs.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

DHA does not allow for a change of conditions on a CSV. If you want to change careers you'll have to go through the whole qualifying process again.

As the previous poster said, apply for PR, it takes 3-4 months based upon exceptional skills


----------



## Konstantinos (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok ,I really did not know that it was quicker.but the most important for Me at his point is to stop working there Asap....
In this case do I still be able to apply for PR ,not sure if even my CSV will still be valid ?

Thank u


----------



## asco86 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey Konstantinos,
How'd you go with this? I am applying to come to SA with CSV but my long term plan is to change occupations...so I was also looking at the PR option


----------



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

Guys i want to know when submitting a CSV application. Does the employer need to include Registration dcoument CK and Tax Clearance or is not neccessary.


----------



## Vish07 (Feb 12, 2017)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> DHA does not allow for a change of conditions on a CSV. If you want to change careers you'll have to go through the whole qualifying process again.
> 
> As the previous poster said, apply for PR, it takes 3-4 months based upon exceptional skills


"DHA does not allow for a change of conditions on a CSV" - Are you sure? I have a 1-year CSV obtained from my home country and after securing a job I will now be applying for a 5-year CSV. I've been advised to apply under 'Change of Conditions' (and not 'Renewal') by several people. Would you say that's incorrect? Thanks.


----------

